# HARC Round #10 at Katy RC October 15th!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

HARC Round #10 at Katy RC October 15th!!!

Due to many of our local racers attending the Nationals in Louisiana on the October 22nd date, we have moved the date and location of the October HARC Race to October 15th at Katy RC!

Please let’s all give Katy RC a warm welcome from all the HARC racers and let’s show them and their locals what we’re all about: FUN!!!!

The weather should be awesome by that time, they are located in an area where you can expect a large crowd of on-lookers and potential future racers to show up in droves, and this is the first HARC race at a brand new track, so you can be guaranteed this will be a HUGE race that you will NOT want to miss!! Tank, Kellie, Mark and all the crew that put together Katy RC went to a lot of trouble to take care of all the little details that are important to us racers, so be sure and thank them when you see them! 

So get your butts out there and get some practice in, because we’re gonna need it……..this is Jason Branham and Mark Morrow’s home track, so they’ll be hard to beat!


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

I got to meet Tank he is a really nice guy and like CV said lets show Katy how we roll! I have a onroad race that weekend otherwise i would be their to support. 

As far as Mark And JB you guys are lucky i cant make it!!!! LoL!


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Im in for sure idc if i have to race against sct's with my lil buggy lol. This will b my first HARC!


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*LOOK LOOK*

klhbuyngcf vugyf iygv iygbvgu


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Courtney, you may wanna update the HARC schedule


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

I will be there for sure running e-buggy. Can I run my traxxas rustler in the short course class. Either way I can't wait because this is the closest track to me and I love it.


----------



## skrub (Jan 5, 2011)

Hope to make this one. Havent seen tank and the crew at katy paintball sence the days i used to play paintball in the NPPL. Hey tank hope to see ya out there.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

monsterslash said:


> klhbuyngcf vugyf iygv iygbvgu


 what the hell those that mean?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Lance, you been drinkin' lol?


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

jep527 said:


> what the hell those that mean?


 have you to many to


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Im going to try to make it. New layout for HARC? Ebuggy for me.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm in for E-Buggy.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

We are planning on a new layout. We are going to work on it during the evenings next week.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

count me in for E buggy and maybe SC depending on the layout! are you guys racing tonight?


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*RACE*

Will be out had to shufle some stuff but got it done.


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

im in sc has been strong out in katy


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I may have to revive my SC for this one. May order some 6200 batts so I can actually make the main's 10min.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mantisworx said:


> are you guys racing tonight?


Not unless it's rc boats!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorry if I asked this before. But what tires for E-Buggy?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

"Black & round" - Mark Morrow


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

I hear hose work really good!!!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> "Black & round" - Mark Morrow


Marks personal preference is his own business.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Courtney and racers, thank you for the opportunity to host the final race of the season. KATY RC is excited to be part of HARC and will do a outstanding job on this event. 

Thank you again.


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

Katyrc said:


> Courtney and racers, thank you for the opportunity to host the final race of the season. KATY RC is excited to be part of HARC and will do a outstanding job on this event.
> 
> Thank you again.


Oh this isn't the last race of the season. This is Octobers race. There is still a Nov and Dec race. Think Nov is at the River Track and Mikes has the last race of the season in Dec at the Toy's for Tots race / HARC race.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

My fault, brain fart. I did not read that 2 more races after ours. 

We will be ready and you will enjoy.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hope everyone is getting their cars cleaned up from all the mud in the last few days!

Just to update, Nick Sartor will be your race director this weekend, and signups will close at 12:00PM. The track will close for watering/maintenance/break at 12:00PM as well, and there will be a drivers meeting at 12:30 that is mandatory to attend. Races will start promptly at 1:00PM. 

******Personal transponders ARE required for this race******

If you happen to miss the cutoff time for signups, please let Tank, Kelly, or Nick know and you can start in the second or third round of qualifiers.

The weather is looking great and Katy RC has had some practice runs and they're ready to go!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Hope everyone is getting their cars cleaned up from all the mud in the last few days!
> 
> Just to update, Nick Sartor will be your race director this weekend, and signups will close at 12:00PM. The track will close for watering/maintenance/break at 12:00PM as well, and there will be a drivers meeting at 12:30 that is mandatory to attend. Races will start promptly at 1:00PM.
> 
> ...


Cant wait. I should be able to make this race.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Hope everyone is getting their cars cleaned up from all the mud in the last few days!
> 
> Just to update, Nick Sartor will be your race director this weekend, and signups will close at 12:00PM. The track will close for watering/maintenance/break at 12:00PM as well, and there will be a drivers meeting at 12:30 that is mandatory to attend. Races will start promptly at 1:00PM.
> 
> ...


What time does the track open? I'm gonna need as much practice as I can get.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

8:00AM was the last I heard...........

Can someone from Katy RC confirm what time they'll be there to open the gates?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

8 works for me.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I will make sure it is open by 8.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mark is the MAN! 

I'm in for E Buggy.


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

Im in for E Buggy and hopefully Nitro too if I get mine in time


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Allright guys. I had a meeting with Tank last night, and we will be making a few changes to the current layout. Nothing to major. 
Like CV said the weather is going to be as close to perfect as it can be.

The track should groove up nicely. We will put a light water on it every few hours.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

im in for E buggy and possibly SC.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Im in for E buggy and SC. I'm out for E truggy. 

My MBX6TE will be for sale this weekend along with misc. mugen parts, a 2 buggy case, large Plano and med. Plano tool box.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Ebuggy for me. I think?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Mark , what are the chances of the driveway being ready by saturday? i cant get my car in there!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Park in the lot further down. Its paved or get a lift kit. LOL


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

The county has surveyed the parking lot, but I do not know the date that it will be finished.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Mark or CV what time do you estimate the race will be over? i have to shuffle my kidz somewhere my wife leaves for work at 6!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Depends on entries. At the labor day race we had 60 entries, started at 3 and we were done right at 9. Unless we only have 40 or so entries (doubt it), it will run later than 6.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Nick we start at 1.

If I were to guess we would not be done until around 7 or 8.
But like nick said it depends on entries.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Historically:
<50 Entries: 6-8PM
50-80 Entries: 8-10PM
>80 Entries: 10-Midnight

If you have to leave at 6PM, I'd say you'll most likely make it through the qualifiers, but probably not into the mains unless there is an unusually low turnout for some reason. Race well enough in your qualifiers and you'll still automatically placeat least last in the A-Main and get valuable points!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

So who all is going?! Should be plenty of people eager to race after getting rained out last weekend!


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> ...Race well enough in your qualifiers and you'll still automatically placeat least last in the A-Main and get valuable points!


Hah.. Rest assured, that wont happen. 

Yeah, that's right Marcus.. I'm talkin shizznit.. Lol


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

oh young grasshoppa, you will soon realize the righteous path!!








BEHIND ME!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like the river track boys are coming out tomorrow night for some much needed practice. lol
They will also be there all day on Friday.

Tank and his crew worked on the track changes today. They should be done tomorrow afternoon. If anyone has some extra time, and wants to come help pack some jumps it would be very much appreciated.

Looking forward to getting my fix in from last weekend.


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Im out this weekend. Got a call to announce Wings over Houston this weekend. One less in sandbagger buggy.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

I will be there...


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Doesn't look like I'm gonna make this one. First, the wife wanted to spend the day in Galveston to celebrate our anniversary. Now she wants me to go to Dallas to help my sister out because her soon to be ex-husband, is a useless P.O.S.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

darrenwilliams said:


> Doesn't look like I'm gonna make this one. First, the wife wanted to spend the day in Galveston to celebrate our anniversary. Now she wants me to go to Dallas to help my sister out because her soon to be ex-husband, is a useless P.O.S.


Is she HOT??


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks like I'm not gonna make it either. Over Time will be getting in the way.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> Looks like I'm not gonna make it either. Over Time will be getting in the way.


Called it!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

tarpon140 said:


> Is she HOT??


Are you willing to take that chance after seeing Darren?

lol.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

tarpon140 said:


> Is she HOT??


Back away slowly. I'm just now getting rid of one POS and I don't need another.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Anybody want to get a class of 4wd 1/10 buggies together for this one?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Not at Katy. Mikes cool Katy current layout not 10th scale friendly. MnM race on the 22nd I think.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Alright, thats cool.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

We filled in the second double today.

That should make it a lot easier on the SC and 1/10 scales.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> Called it!


Hey, if you knew what my hourly wage is for Saturdays, you would work too!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

We're in for sportsman buggy. 

With an actual sportsman driver!:biggrin:


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

We want to race with you guys, but we are 2 employees short and we are having a onroad race this weekend! Have fun everyone its gonna be a great weekend for racing.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

That's cools guys. Catch yall soon.

Tank is up there working on the lights in pit lane tonight.
Everything should be ready to go.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Hope we have a good turnout.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

darrenwilliams said:


> Back away slowly. I'm just now getting rid of one POS and I don't need another.


Doh!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Think I have a bug and may miss work tomorrow. The bug to race! 

Move over Rover, and let Biff take over, you know what I'm talking about...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Charging the battery in my camera also. Ill take some video.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You racing Nik?


----------



## Jimmy Avila (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll be there racing Sc truck. Hope there is enough space under that covered pit for everyone!:biggrin:


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

I will be bringing a table and ez-up in case all of the tables are taken when I get there. Where can we set up tables and ez-ups?


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, I was going to bring my camper out to the track to stay. My son and my wife got there before me. Wife talked me into staying somewhere else and I just now found out why.

Whoever owns the truck that was parked in the way and was rude to my kid when he asked you to move it for me so I could get my trailer in, please come and find me tomorrow so we can figure this out!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Ducatibilt said:


> Whoever owns the truck that was parked in the way and was rude to my kid !


WOW, can't believe anyone could be mean to Dane, thats terrible news.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Count me back out. My power supply is toast. :headknock

I got one day out of it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The good news is I have a $50 store credit with AMain hobbies. The bad news is it still cost me $107. 

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...tput-World-Edition-Supply-w-USB-138V-40A-520W


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Come out Gary I might be able to come up with something for ya


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Gary said:


> The good news is I have a $50 store credit with AMain hobbies. The bad news is it still cost me $107.
> 
> http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...tput-World-Edition-Supply-w-USB-138V-40A-520W


I have one of those and I pushed it pretty hard. What happened to it?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

darrenwilliams said:


> I have one of those and I pushed it pretty hard. What happened to it?


Thats the one I ordered. The one that gave up on me is a Nitro Thunder RC POS. I dunno what happened. It was doing ok untill I started charging pack #2. Both at 8 amps and the PS is rated for 30 amps. The fuse didn't blow, I dunno what happened. It just shut down.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That's the same one me and Darren had. Darren blew his up doing the EXACT same thing. My previous charger was never powerful enough so I never pushed mine hard. 

We both have the Protek 40 and it doesn't break a sweat on two batteries at 10A each. 

There is still time to get out there and I'm sure Nick will share!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> That's the same one me and Darren had. Darren blew his up doing the EXACT same thing. My previous charger was never powerful enough so I never pushed mine hard.
> 
> We both have the Protek 40 and it doesn't break a sweat on two batteries at 10A each.
> 
> There is still time to get out there and I'm sure Nick will share!


Thanks guys, but I'm worn out. I did 11 miles on the new bike.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Plenty of people here, track is looking good. You're missing out if you're not here!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Also, if you are planning on coming but won't make it by noon, call me and I will get you put in. 936-827-2724


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

I hope you guys have a huge turn out. Good luck to all


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here are the results from todays race!


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

Had a fun day of racing, and finally got a top 3 finish.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Great race!

Special grats to Nathan for a double 1st in Truggy and a ultra close Buggy race with Justin Keller. The 20min Amain buggy race had Nathan and Justin jockeying back and forth for first place with Nathan taking the win by 3ft at the finish!

Also, Last call for any local who wants my MBX6T ETruggy. $400
All new parts 5 months ago (except for Chassis which has run on DE Racing skid plats 90% of its life)
4 sets of tires in Mugen Tire carrier bag
Castle 1800 truggy motor on an Elite Motor mount
TONs of spare parts (at least 50% of another car's worth)
Plano tool box and 1x 6000mah Turnegy Nano-tech battery
Im listing on ebay by Tuesday otherwise.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a great race! Thanks again to Katy RC for having us, and we'll be looking forward to having them on a full schedule next year! Sorry that I missed the race, but it was our RC buddy Eric Pfalzer's wedding and I couldn't miss it! I'm already rebuilding the car for some November races!

Look out SC'ers.........I'm back in the SC game!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice CV. Willy is coming back too and Smiley has been running his now again so the competition is getting strong.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Sounds like that race between Nate and Justin K was real exciting. Wish I'd been there to see that! Two tenths of a second in a twenty minute race is pretty close racing. Good job guys! :cheers:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

And what made if even more exciting was the 2 wrecks (one each) they had in the last half lap of the race that had everyone on the edge of their seats.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, that definitely was a great race. It ended up being only .265 seconds between them.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nick, do you have all the qualifiers as well? would like to see how i did. wish i could have stayed for the mains.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry, it only prints out the mains. You ended up qualifying second though.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok. sounds good. how far off was i from your tq?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

2 seconds I think?


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

CV Posted the HARC Points anywhere yet?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry Marcus......busy week at work. I'll get this over the weekend and post up.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

That was truly a great race, had me on my toes the whole 20 mins! haha Great racing Justin! Btw are the pics going to be up soon?


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

marcusch said:


> CV Posted the HARC Points anywhere yet?


Dont sweat it, was just curious.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, here's the points guys! Looks like the dog fight that Nathan and Justin had at this past race has extended to their volley for first place! After drops, they're only 6 points apart! That's one DNS or breakage in an A-Main and you'll lose your spot!!! The race for 3rd is even tighter........2 points!!! Don't flameout and you better protect your line!! One lost position will be the difference between trophy and no trophy!

Expert E-Buggy seems to be about the same! Positions 2-5 are within 14 points of each other. Again, one breakage or battery dump and you could go from 2nd to 5th just like that!

I think those may be some of the tightest points battles I've seen so far in HARC. Congrats to all the participants and good luck for the remainder of the season. The next two race will be considerably larger and will have considerably more competition, so you better bring your A-Game!


----------

